# [SOLVED] Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## GamerGully

Hello,

I would greatly appreciate some help with getting my laptop connected to the Internet via my wireless router please.

Where to start? I am connected to the net on my deskptop PC fine and have purchased a wireless router so that I can also connect via my laptop at home. However I get the problem stated in the title, that I don't have a valid IP configuration.

Being a bit of a newbie but not totally computer illiterate I am stumped and cannot fix the problem. Hours of Google searching has yielded no fixes.

All I can gather so far is that at work I couldn't connect to the wireless network there but the laptop did receive automatic updates from microsoft. And I think the laptop is communicating with the PC at home as it was sharing Windows Media Player settings or some such stuff.

By the way, if you can help, then you would be getting my wife, boss and brother-in-law off my back too!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Hello again,

Okay, so I just saw the sticky post regarding wireless networking info before submitting a post. I will get all that info and post it here asap.

Thanks.


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Hello again,

My ISP is T-Com, they are Slovakian. I think my connection type is DSL. I downloaded Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector thingly but it ddn't seem to work but I will upload the screen print anyway. Below is the other stuff. Thanks.


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ZuzanaAsus-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4E-5D-60-E8-56-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : JMicron PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F4-6D-04-18-16-CC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-F0-6D-CF-87-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5D-60-E8-56-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38c5:41ff:3e1:2f06%11(Preferred) 
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.47.6(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 239623520
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-25-98-15-48-5D-60-E8-56-34
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E4E45781-90F9-4A13-B26D-CFD81BBEB47D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{44407DCA-867D-439D-B76D-AA44C160C8AA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Here is the screen print attachment from Xirrus.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

doesn't appear your wifi adapter is functional/turned on. Make sure it is enabled.

doesn't appear you are cabled to your router. if you followed the routers setup that is the first thing they tell you to do.

Have you configured your router yet?


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Hello Wanderer,

That reminds me, everytime I try to install the router software I get an error. I will upload the error as a JPEG now, along with the correct Xirrus screen print.

Thanks.


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

So to prevent me from appearing completely stupid, can I just say that I have followed the setup exactly as instructed several times. And this is the error I always get. The cables appear fine.All I can think is that the router is a refurbished model, on the box it said "remanufactured". So once it was broke. Maybe this matters?


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Looks like you got the wifi working on your pc.

Yes remanufactured means refurbished.

In the back of the router there is a reset switch. You need to straighten a paper clip to stick in the hole to reset. With the router on push in and hold the reset until you see all the lights blink in unison.

Then connect by cable. Run another ipconfig. If you get a 169x ip address the router isn't working. It should give you a ip address automatically. This is why the software is saying what its saying. Your pc isn't getting a ip address.

If after the reset you still get the same results return the unit for a refund.

I don't like linksys or belkin. I have had good luck with dlink and netgear.


----------



## GamerGully

*Re: Wireless Network Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Success!

I have it working now. I followed your advice Wanderer, thank you very very much. Although it didn't seem to work straight away, it looked promising, so I fiddled around a bit more and bingo. I don't know exactly what I did! It looks like I had to get the laptop registered on the router and the modem? I'm sure I tried that before! Fingers crossed it stays working! Although I will leave the Linksys software uninstalled so as not to undo anything. I was sure the box was broken?!

Thank you very much and if this thread could benefit from any screen prints or suchlike to confirm success and help anyone else, then let me know. Otherwise consider this now closed.

(goes off to tell wife the good news...)


----------

